# Hello



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

You found the perfect outlet. Great sport, great folks and community involve in the sport. Get out and meet some folks in a local shop and local archery club, lots of great people, and a great supportive environment for kids. 
I will warn
You, it is addictive. Just make sure it is always fun and not super performance driven. Have fun and welcome to the family.


----------



## Timv (Apr 14, 2011)

It will always stay fun for he and I. We go and shoot and when he wants to stop we stop.


----------



## ElementHunter (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad to hear another new bow shooter is getting started . Welcome to the family .


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Timv.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Timv said:


> It will always stay fun for he and I. We go and shoot and when he wants to stop we stop.


Thats the way to do it and keep it fun for him, Welcome:archer::wav:


----------



## Timv (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for making me feel at home here.


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

welcome 2 AT


----------



## Kurt Blanken (Apr 12, 2011)

What's wrong with staying inside and playing video games all the time? Ok fine he can shoot but make sure he keeps playing video games.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome. What a cool dad you are . Making memories...


----------

